# blob w.h.o'sullivan kilmallock



## georgeoj (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone provide any info on this bottle? It is 8.75 inches / 22.23 centimeters tall. The blob is applied.
 The front reads: W.H.O'SULLIVAN / dragon / & SONS 
 The back has: KILMALLOCK
 There is an R on the base.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey George,

 I looked in at your earlier group shot & noticed this one & was gonna ask you about it. Thanks for the closer view. I like this "D" plate a lot. Is there an emblem or winged creature in that inner "D"? Sounds like the O'Sullivan tribe were big medicine in Limerick...

 Early reports have WH O'Sullivan list as Limerick Quarrymen in 1898.

 "Electricity	Electricity was first generated on a commercial basis in Ireland in the 1880s and a firm called W.H. Oâ€™Sullivan & Sons was generating electricity in Kilmallock by that time. This company expanded its activities so that by the early years of the 20th century, when this photograph was taken, they were providing electricity to a select number of shops, pubs and businesses in the town from their own generator. Only one electric light per customer was allowed- imagine what a novelty these were. Note there is yet no street lighting in the town." From.

 "Kilmallock This small Irish town having a papulation of about 1,000 is lighted electrically Mr JJ O Sullivan J P who some years ago had an installation put down for lighting his mineral water factory has now lighted the business houses and streets There are nine public lamps The plant was supplied by the Edison & Swan United Company and consists of an 18 HP horizontal engine and a dynamo giving 60 amperes at 200 volts" The Electric Review, 1898.

 Here's A Variant that didn't sell @eplace, that sports the legend "W. H. O'Sullivan & Sons, The Southern Mineral Water Works, Kilmallock."

 Check out this Whisky.




Limerick City Museum.




Limerick City Museum.


----------



## georgeoj (Sep 17, 2012)

The emblem is the 'dragon' that I mentioned in the above posting. Here is a close up of it. I found the info about the company being the first electric company in the area but could not find anything on the bottle.  George


----------

